

Effects of Bullying Last Into Adulthood - zzzeek
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/20/effects-of-bullying-last-into-adulthood-study-finds/

======
stephengillie
_Bullies who were also victims were particularly troubled: they were 14.5
times more likely to develop panic disorder as adults, compared to those who
did not experience bullying, and 4.8 times more likely to experience
depression._

Where do they find people who weren't bullied or bullies during childhood?
It's like finding people who haven't lived around EM radiation or males who
haven't ever viewed pornography.

~~~
kstenerud
Not everyone experiences bullying, or at least not beyond one time. Once the
bully realizes you fight back, he'll look for easier prey. It's quite
conceivable that people won't even remember the episode if they fought the
bully off.

